# Little Shelter baby maltese



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Last night, my husband and I received some disappointing news. We just lost our baby girl Kara,
and for whatever reason, seem to be running into brick walls, trying to adopt a little baby. But I kept saying, God will direct us to the right little baby.

He knew my heart was broken last night, and said let's take a ride to the shelter. We would periodically donate items to the shelter, even when we had babies at home, say hello to all the shelter babies, and quick run home, take off our clothes, wash them and take showers, just to make sure we were not carrying everything home.

Anyway, with heart in mouth off we go to the shelter. And yes, there were all the big huge dogs, barking away, and we just would talk to them through their kennel. Breaks your heart to see them.
Sadly most of them are some sort of pitbull mix. But to me, they still have baby faces, and I feel so sorry for them.

We move over to the next cage, and to are combined horror their was a baby boy maltese. I named him Mikee. Dear God, he was so frightened. His sign read " Not available, just came in". I immedialtey got the staff and begged them, to please just let me hold him, he needs arms around him. I told them, this type of breed will never make it in an environment such as this. I was having Mommy hissy fits. Little Mikee looked about 3, well groomed and had a red harness on him.

The staff said we could not hold him and explained why. Which we understood. I asked can you please hold him? The one girl grabbed a baby blanket and was ready to do so, until this other girl came flying around saying, "he's snippy, and has not had all of his test, and is probably someone's dog, who more then likely will be calling us and he will be going home soon. I have my doubts,
as my husband and I supsect, the actual "owners" dropped him off there.

We were completely horrified, as little Mikey is surrounded by the largest most barking dogs and we all know how much this environment is just not good for a maltese, or really any animal. It's all so sad.

Mikee will not be allowed to come out until Oct. 18th, which is an awful long time for him to have to be in that sheltered, scared and has no idea where he is.

We left our number with the shelter, and will be calling to check on little Mikee, and if no one
claims that Mikee is theirs, my husband and I will rush over and take this sweet but scared dog out and fill out an application for his adoption.

We were always leary of adopting from a shelter, as we had other baby Maltese at home. And the ones at home take priority, and not knowing the shelter dogs history, we never wanted to take the chance, of something going wrong.

Now that we have no babies, it would be a perfect time to rescue this special little boy. I just hope he doesn't get too tramatized, but how can he not, being there.

The staff said, Oh, he wll be fine. As a Mommy, I know none of my baby maltese would ever do well in an environment like that.

So, keep Mikee in your thoughts, that either the true owner, who may have lost Mikee, finds him and brings him back home, or that my husband and I will be able to adopt the poor little thing. 

To see him in that kennel, with all that barking, just breaks your heart.

Even if he is a little "nippy", as they say, which probably is soley from fear, my husband and I are well schooled at this type of behavior, as our first baby Flakey, was more then likely from a puppy mill, and had many behavior issues, most of which we were able to correct, and he was the best big brother to his sisters. 

I will keep all of you posted.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh my gosh!!!! Poor little boy. 
I would go there every day and talk to Mikee, bring him a treat and have daily contact.
Do you remember my post about Powder the puppy mill dog that we are fostering? Daily he makes progress!!
These babies have such a loving heart and want to be loved.

Keep us posted and we hope you get Mikee for a new and wonderful life.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (theboyz @ Oct 13 2008, 06:55 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=649682


> Oh my gosh!!!! Poor little boy.
> I would go there every day and talk to Mikee, bring him a treat and have daily contact.
> Do you remember my post about Powder the puppy mill dog that we are fostering? Daily he makes progress!!
> These babies have such a loving heart and want to be loved.
> ...



You are just the sweetest person!!!! Thank you so much for the encouragement. We will be checking on little Mikee daily, and give updates.

Only problem is hubby wants to call him "Waldo". I don't think so. .

Will be checking on Mikee today and keep you posted.

Many hugs


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Do you know his family surrendered him for sure? I found a sweet little malt in our local shelter a while back - his family was so relieved to find him the next day!!!! I, like you, had told the shelter I would adopt him if no one claimed him.....

For your sake, I hope you get him. Sounds like he'd have a great home! 

Good Luck.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

OH, gosh!! I had to skim your post because I am dressed for work and knew that if I perused carefully that I would be boo-hooing and have to re-do my makeup and there's not time for that this morning....

I hope you get that little one in your home and I know he will be just fine once he is in a loving environment... Bless you for what you're doing.... :grouphug:


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I hope you get him also, you are so sweet and have so much to give

Best Of Luck :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh poor , dear, little guy!! Does he at least have a cozy little bed to curl up into for comfort while there, and if not will they at least allow you to bring one in for him?


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

QUOTE (IamMomtoMissy @ Oct 13 2008, 08:34 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=649702


> Ahhh poor , dear, little guy!! Does he at least have a cozy little bed to curl up into for comfort while there, and if not will they at least allow you to bring one in for him?[/B]



That was my very first thought, after not being allowed to touch him or hold him. I told them I just bought two little pink beds, and would be happy if little Mikee could rest on it, can I please run home and get it and give it to him.

They told us to call back today and we may be able to run it over to him today, as they were just about to close.

A bowl of water and cement is what little Mikee has now, and an orchestra of barking big dogs surrounding him.

The shelter doesn't open till noon and you can get your biby that my hands will be on the phone 5 of twelve.

I am not sure the owners surrendered him. It was just a gut instinct. 

I promise to let you know what happens today.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I hope little Mikee goes home very quickly. Bless you for wanting to help him, and it would be really great if he got to come home with you.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

What an awful situation for poor Mikee. Can't they put him in the cat section? Whenever Lady had to stay at my vets they always put her in with the cats, away from barking dogs.

No wonder he is nippy. He's terrified. When I adopted my Siamese Sarah from Animal Control years ago they tried to talk me out of her. They said she was mean. Sarah doesn't have a mean bone in her body. She was just terrified of the rough handling. They picked cats up by the scruff of their neck.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Oct 13 2008, 09:43 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=649731


> What an awful situation for poor Mikee. Can't they put him in the cat section? Whenever Lady had to stay at my vets they always put her in with the cats, away from barking dogs.[/B]


 
I agree with Marj, why can't they put him in the cat section away from the barkers. Poor little thing i know he's got to be so terrified. I hope they will let you bring him a bed and i'm keeping my fingers crossed that you and your husband will be adopting him. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

That was an excellent suggestion about having Mikey moved with the cats. But they said they could not.

We are on our way to take the bed to him, as they said that would be fine.

They were very nice there and are convinced the owners will be calling, which they have not yet.

Well, off to see little Mikey, and give him a new bed. Hope he doesn't mind the girly pink, but I am sure he will be much more comfortable for him.

It breaks my heart that he is still there.


Thank you all and will keep you all updated.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I hope the owners come soon or they let you get him out of there. That has to be awful for him. How sad to think of a little Maltese that scared. I'm so glad you're taking him a bed. That's so nice and I'm sure he'll really appreciate it. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (Allheart @ Oct 13 2008, 10:40 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=649786


> That was an excellent suggestion about having Mikey moved with the cats. But they said they could not.
> 
> We are on our way to take the bed to him, as they said that would be fine.
> 
> ...


Thanks for what you are doing for this little guy!!


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

I am completely near tears. Little Mikey is STILL at the shelter. I asked the very nice girl, why don't they at least transfer Mikee to a wonderful place, very closed by that is strictly a Maltese rescue, until he is eligible for adoption.

She stated that by state law, they have to hold them at least 7 days, before moving him at all. She stated, he will not be "evaluated" until tomorrow. 

I am hoping hubby and I can stop by and at least to say hi to the little guy. He probably won't be allowed outside until the 7 days are up.

Sorry guys, wish I had better news. 

Will keep you all posted.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Oh poor little Mikee! I hope you are able to make him more comfortable today. Keeping fingers crossed that you can take him home soon. :wub: :wub:


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Sending you and Mikey some good positive wishes. He is going to love his little bed, how sweet of you. :wub: 

I would be down there everyday!!! They would probably push the dog's paper work ahead, b/c they would want to get rid of me :HistericalSmiley: . When it comes to dogs and their well being I can be very, very annoying! :brownbag:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh my gosh I totally missed this post. Poor little Mikee. You are such a dear to be trying so hard to help him and keep being slammed into brick walls. Why do they have shelters that are so uncaring? I can see they have to go by rules etc. but a little blanket or pillow wouldn't kill them. Like the saying goes, "The more I know people, the more I love my dog".


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

(whispering) Okay, check out the shelter. How hard would it be to break in and dognap the lil booger? :brownbag: 

Of course, I'm kidding, but this is rediculous! That poor baby. Did you get to see him today? Is he in a short cut? I sure hope he is; he'll fare better without brushing if he is short.


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi everyone,

I posted an update with some pictures.

http://spoiledmaltese.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=38873

All of you are the sweetest people.

Many hugs.


----------

